# FB: Frankenstein bike w/ C-Model Frame $50 Charlotte MI



## Hastings (Apr 9, 2022)

Not mine. Only one pic. Looks like a nice start. 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 9, 2022)

What is this? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Local seller has this for sale. Anyone recognize the bike?




					thecabe.com
				




This bike was noticed. It’s pretty popular!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, seller is now ”doing some research“ because “collectors” have told them it worth a lot more! 😫


----------



## stezell (Apr 10, 2022)

She told me someone said she's got the Holy Grail of a bike and it was up to $1,500 as of yesterday. I just messaged her to see what the current bid was up to, don't worry I'm not interfering with it in any way.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 10, 2022)

It looks to be a 1936 Motorbike with other mismatched parts on it. Did anyone notice it has a Tomahawk stem on it?


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 10, 2022)

Go



t 



so



me



 p



ic



tu



re



s 



of



 i



t.


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 10, 2022)

She got it at a garage sale 15 years ago, been in the yard ever since. 😳


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 10, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> She got it at a garage sale 15 years ago, been in the yard ever since. 😳



I want to find something like this at a garage sale! 😂


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 10, 2022)

I wonder if this wasn’t repainted at some time. The fork is not correct and it has weird pinstripes.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 11, 2022)

15 years ago it might have been a whole lot nicer.  She treated it like junk until a few bike collectors started pinging her phone.

Now she thinks she hit the lotto....


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 11, 2022)

stezell said:


> She told me someone said she's got the Holy Grail of a bike and it was up to $1,500 as of yesterday. I just messaged her to see what the current bid was up to, don't worry I'm not interfering with it in any way.



$1500 Lol.  I offered $2500 just to get the ball rolling....

It's worth a ton more...that's a super rare schwinn fork.

Total waste of time.

There's big swaps coming near in 3 weeks.  Money will be better spent supporting the hobby.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 13, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> $1500 Lol.  I offered $2500 just to get the ball rolling....
> 
> It's worth a ton more...that's a super rare schwinn fork.
> 
> ...



There's always some rube who cant afford something so they piss all over the deal for other folks.  Real shame....
Such an amazing bike, ide love to see an underdog in the scene get it and ride the hell out of it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2022)

bike has been sold. that means she got the collector price or close to it, and the bike will never sit in a garden again.

that's a good thing where I come from.

the bike is in a city of 9,000 in the middle of what looks like farmland. I bet it is nice there.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 13, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bike has been sold. to me, that means she got the collector price or close to it, and the bike will never sit in a garden again.
> 
> that's a good thing where I come from.
> 
> the bike is in a city of 9,000 in the middle of what looks like farmland. I bet it is nice there.



...knowing most folks it will get parted out sadly....Would love to have seen it be completed, corrected and put on the road.  I suppose I could be wrong....but in most cases people see a sum of parts.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> ...knowing most folks it will get parted out sadly....Would love to have seen it be completed, corrected and put on the road.  I suppose I could be wrong....but in most cases people see a sum of parts.



 well, at least it will be out of the garden. if they paid the big bucks maybe there is not enough profit to bother.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 13, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well, at least it will be out of the garden. if they paid the big bucks maybe there is not enough profit to bother.



If they paid the big bucks...chances are they had the tank and/or fork to complete it.

Probably see it at ML or Monroe in 3 weeks.


----------



## stezell (Apr 13, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bike has been sold. to me, that means she got the collector price or close to it, and the bike will never sit in a garden again.
> 
> that's a good thing where I come from.
> 
> the bike is in a city of 9,000 in the middle of what looks like farmland. I bet it is nice there.



A big part of SW Michigan is @49autocycledeluxe and looking forward to seeing you make it right. I don't think some on here realized that you said you got it, lol!

V/r 
Sean


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2022)

stezell said:


> A big part of SW Michigan is @49autocycledeluxe and looking forward to seeing you make it right. I don't think some on here realized that you said you got it, lol!
> 
> V/r
> Sean



haha... I guess I wrote that sentence incorrectly. I did not buy the bike. if I did my comment would be all caps and happy face emoji's.

I removed the "to me" part


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 16, 2022)

I was the $1500 offer, I PM'd with the daughter on facebook, and then spoke on the phone with her. Very nice lady, it was her Moms "yard Art' bike she paid $20 for it 25-30 years ago!!! I told her about bikeflights/shipbikes accounts I had and that I would send her a shipping label. Also said I would pay for a LBS to disassemble and pack. She checked into it and the shop said they would do that for $50. Well, after a "family meeting" in which she said she was "rooting for me",  Mom made a decision and  she sold it for $1300 locally is what I was told. I believe her since we talked on the phone  3 times and had several PM's. Good luck to the new owner,I was wanting the Stem for one of my Hiawatha Arrows!!! Oh well. there's always more bikes and parts. Gary


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 17, 2022)

p51mustang55 said:


> It looks to be a 1936 Motorbike with other mismatched parts on it. Did anyone notice it has a Tomahawk stem on it?



Yep, there's the $1500.00  right their... Tomahawk Chop....


----------

